# Design von Homepage - Irgendwie wirkt es nicht so recht, hab aber keine Ideen mehr.



## hpatrick (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich erstelle derzeit für unsere Feuerwehr eine neue Website. Dabei stehen mir sämtliche Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten frei.

Jetzt hab ich mal einen Entwurf erstellt, aber irgendwie stört mich die Position des Bildes, bzw. allgemein wie das Bild dargestellt wird. 
Da ich jedoch der Meinung bin, dass Fotos als Designelement eine Website deutlich moderner und freundlicher wirken lassen, möchte ich auch nicht auf ein solches Foto verzichten, außerdem soll, wenn die Site in den produktiven Einsatz geht, jede Seite ihr eigenes Foto bekommen.
Ich hab schonmal überlegt, ob und wohin ich das Bild verschieben könnte. Die Proportionen dürfen sich dann auch ruhig ändern. Es steht genügend Auswahl zur Verfügung.

Ich hab schonmal gedacht das Foto unter dem weißen großen Balken im Head einzubinden und dann den Slogan "Retten-Löschen-Bergen-Schützen" in das Bild zu arbeiten. Aber auch das wirkt nicht.

Ich denke nicht, dass ich anderswo die Fotos wirklich einsetzen kann, da sich das Layout ja der Bildschirmgröße anpasst und immer auf 100%-Breite steht.

Habt ihr noch Ideen, wo man das Foto positionieren könnte? Mir fällt nix mehr ein - ich bin auch nicht der aller kreativste. Gerne dürft ihr dabei auch viele Elemente der Page verändern.

Nun mal zum Link: http://www.patrickhenke.de/feuerwehr

PS: *@IE Nutzer*: Die CSS Navigation läuft derzeit nicht korrekt im Internet Explorer,  ich bitte entweder einen anderen Explorer zu nutzen bzw. darauf nicht zu achten.

PPS: Dies soll keine Homepagereview werden, ich benötige derzeit nur Hilfe in dem genannten Punkt. Daher hab ich dieses Topic auch nicht bei den Hompagereviews eröffnet. Ich hoffe, das war nicht falsch.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------

